# Where to find large rubber/flannel mattress protectors?



## Cedarah (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm hoping other families who practice co-sleeping may know where I can find this product. Remember those lovely flannel covered rubber crib sized pads, lap pads, or bassinet sized pads? I am looking for the largest one I can buy, to use for "waterproofing" the double bed my dd and I sleep in together. However, I can't even find the little ones anymore! The store where I bought them four years ago has gone out of business, and the mainstream stores seem to carry ones with lots of synthetic fibers in them (plus they feel pretty wimpy and don't have the heavy "hand"/weight of the rubber/flannel ones). I've done an online search and couldn't find anything but page after page recommending a new mama buy them for her layette. (With no reference on where to get them.)

My dd is still learning to stay dry at night and I don't want to use a vinyl or polyurethane waterproof mattress pad as I am chemically sensitive. (Plus I worry about her exposure to such things.) And yet, I need to protect the mattress!

Any ideas? Anyone know where I can find them online?

TIA!


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

I don't know if this fits your sensitivity needs, but our's came from the Company Store I don't detect any chemically/vinyl type of smell from it. I use it underneath an all cotton mattress pad. It is a heavy weight and has been machine washed many times and still seems fine.


----------



## Cedarah (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey, thanks for that! I'll contact them to find out the actual makeup of the waterproof barrier.

I'm still looking for those flannel covered rubber mats though -- anyone know where I can find some? Especially online?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I got a pack at the dreaded wal-mart when dd was born (6 years ago) and am pretty sure they still carry them. Can't say for sure if they are rubber though. The rest that I have I got from second hand stires. Have you tried looking at second hand places.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Dh got ours at a medical supply house that supplies nursing homes, etc. Maybe try one online if there aren't any near you.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

I would suggest getting only the little area-sized waterproofed pads. You can get them at places like Bed, Bath & Beyond, or maybe even ToysRUS or other kids store. The full matress pad ones tend to make the bed really uncomfortable and hot.


----------



## Cedarah (Mar 6, 2002)

I can't find ANY flannel covered rubber mats, just the newer styled ones with the fleecy polyester fabric. Not even the small ones.

I'm going to check the medical supply place next.

This is SO weird! They used to be EVERYWHERE!


----------

